# Fake Plants - Pet Store vs. Craft Store?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I was wondering, are any fake plants from a craft store alright for aquarium use? The only difference I've noticed is that some craft store ones use hot glue, as well as wire. I bought a silk plant and a soft plastic plant from Michael's craft store yesterday and wanted to make sure they'd be alright in my aquarium. Here's a picture:

The plant on the left is plastic from Michael's, the second to the left is a real Japanese moss ball, the largest plant is a fake silk plant from Michael's, and the far right is a silk plant specifically for aquarium use.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You should soak the plants first in a white bucket to see if it makes suds or colors leak out. 

Last thing you want is the plant dye to leak into the tank. 

Those fake plants looked too nice compared to the ones I've seen at the LFS


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

I did thoroughly rinse them, but soaking sounds like a better idea. There hasn't been any suds or dye, though. I was just turned off by the way my pet store charges literally three times as much for their glass marbles and fake plants, compared to my local craft store. 

After spending some time looking into it, it seems like as long as dye doesn't leak and there's no metal showing they're generally safe. I still haven't come across anyone who's tried it and had a negative result. I took them them out and will be checking them for protruding metal, as well as soaking them for a few days and checking the water results before putting them back in. They're just to break up the open space and provide hiding spots until I can get real plants, which I plan to do as soon as possible.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I was meaning to stop by a Michaels, but went into Petsmart instead @ sort of glanced at over 100 bettas. Nothing caught my eye, but did notice the fish section at this location was questionable.

Also the fish guy came over to annoy me while I was arranging the cups to get a better look. 

There was 20 other customers he probably could have helped instead. 16 of the cups were literally inches from the floor. That was annoying. 

Michaels usually has a 40-50% off coupon bundled in with their circular every other week so keep that in mind.

I never know which aisle to wander into first.


----------

